# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  ایجاد محیط طراحی 3 بعدی با استفاده از QT

## mehdiran

اشتباه در تالار ایجاد سوال

----------

